#  Chat Ecke >   Einparkspiel >

## Brava

Red Driivng School Parking Game   
Noch was neues,vie Spass beim üben   :c_laugh:

----------


## olli987

Ganz süss ist aber auch das Einparkspiel Zurich Parking Battle of the sexes - hier können Männer und Frauen testen, wer besser parkt. 
Hier zu finden: http://www.endlosspielen.de/5040-Ein...en-Frauen.html 
Viel Spass beim üben und meldet mal Eure Rekorde!   :laughter01:    :dance_3_5:

----------


## Filliz

Hallo olli987 
Ein sehr schönes Spiel. Muss aber sagen, im wirklichen Leben kann ich es besser :Grin: .
Habe mit der Tastatur, bzw. Joysticks so meine Probleme. 
Wäre schön, wenn es unter EXTRAs, Spielwiese eingestellt werden könnte. 
LG
Tanja

----------


## katzograph

Wurde heute wegen vorsätzlicher Sachbeschädigung in Tateinheit des Verstoßes gegen die Straßenverkehrsornung von der Polizei in Handschellen abgeführt.
Blödes Spiel !!!  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Sylvia

Hey,so nachdem ich alle Autos beschädigt und zum Hupen gebracht habe ,gebe ich auf.Mit einem richtigen Auto gehts besser !!!!!!
 Sylvi

----------


## olli987

Wem das mit dem Auto zu stressig ist, der kann ja Kapitän spielen und sein Boot im Hafen parken - das ist etwas gemächlicher:  http://www.endlosspielen.de/5044-Eas...s-spielen.html 
AHOI! :-)  :ta_clap:  :shy_flower:

----------

